# How long do you keep your recurve strung



## Desert Silver

As the title says, how long do you keep your recurve strung? I watched a video on how to set up and shoot a recurve/long bow instinctively. A guy named Paul Brunner was the one doing the instructing and he said that modern recurve bows could be kept strung indefinitely. Is this true and how many of you do this?


----------



## JV NC

I unstring mine only to make BH adjustments and to add silencers.

Otherwise....I NEVER unstring it.


----------



## rattus58

Never...

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Desert Silver

Thanks guys, I just wanted to make sure. I remember from years ago that i was told never leave a recurve strung if you're not shooting it. It will make it allot nicer if I don't have to restring the bow every time I want to shoot and allot handier if I have a coyote running the fence line looking to get in after my little dogs.


----------



## Two Blade

Don't leave your laminated bow strung in a hot car, garage etc.


----------



## Unk Bond

Strung for how long.
In the old days, we didn't have the nice big bow bags. We un-strung them after a match. Or leaving the woods..

But again one should consider the moisture and heat, where one has his re-curve stored.


----------



## DarkAngel

always strung. not that it helped me, lol. (delam)


----------



## Viper1

DS - 

Try using the search function. Your question comes up around once a week (plus or minus). The only danger (here) is taking the words of someone you don't know or presents no reasoning behind their thoughts as fact, or in this case, giving you only a partial answer.
_
Edit: Hint - A LAMINATED bow will not be harmed by being left strung for prolonged periods of time any more than a gun will be harmed by being left loaded for prolonged periods of time. Your call._

Viper1 out.


----------



## xm15e2m4

I don't leave mine strung. That way I know no one will come along and dryfire it while I'm not looking.


----------



## martha j

I keep one strung just in case i need to shoot something running through the yard that shouldn't be. the rest are unstrung, use a stringer every time.


----------



## SandSquid

If I'm leaving the house they bow is un-strung. In the case of the compound bow it's "zip-tied" around the shoot string and control cable. 

Stupid weapons laws! 

I can carry my .44 Magnum 6 shot revolver on my hip and/or my .40 semi on my ankle, but I can't drive my car 3/4 miles from my house to the local range with a "strung" bow.


Now, Alll the bows for my youth group are stored in a locked room, unstrung... with the strings locked up on a separate room in their own locked box. Paranoid? yup... look up: "vicarious liability"


----------



## Ybuck

JV NC said:


> I unstring mine only to make BH adjustments and to add silencers.
> 
> Otherwise....I NEVER unstring it.


same here.


----------



## howard hill jr

I don't know of any compound bow that is unstrung after use, not that anyone would care. As long as the bow does not experience any temperature you would be uncomfortable in you are ok leaving it strung. In the old days the glass was not as good as today and they were more temp. sensitive. The wood self bows if left strung will take a set and stay in the strung shape when unstrung in extrime cases.
Having said all that, I unstring mine for safety sake. If a bowstring gets cut or lets go it is exciting. Stringing and unstringing a bow are the two most dangerous times, You can hurt the bow and hurt yourself very eaisly. Use a bow stringer. You can loose an eye using push/pull, and step-through can twist limbs. If you don't know these two methods, good use a stringer and be safe.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
Like i said earlier. Temp and moister. And may i add now. The age of the string.

My Blk Max Mathews bow un-strung its self. Looked up one day,and to my surprise it was un-strung.


----------



## AllenRead

Check local laws regarding transport of bows. In Maryland, the law is that the bow must be unstrung or cased.


----------



## WindWalker

Never! C-bows limbs are not same. Even with a c-bow, after hunting season I always relaxed the limbs for storage.


----------



## Butternut

2 days is the longest I have ever gone and 99% of the time I unstrung it after the day is done.


----------



## Flyboy718

I string and un-string mine every time I shoot in the off season. It will stay strung from the morning I leave the house to hunt till I come home though.


----------



## Desert Silver

We have no stupid laws about transporting a bow strung or not. The main thing I'm concerned about is if it will damage my Hoyt Huntmaster TD Recurve. I like to keep it strung in my room if the need arises to shoot a coyote as we have them running through our proporty all the time. I know that if I had it out in my garage or in my truck during the summer that that would damage either of my bows. Acutally I'm hoping it might take some of the draw weight out of the bow as it's about 70# at my draw length when it was only supose to be around 60#.


----------



## Raider2000

xm15e2m4 said:


> I don't leave mine strung. That way I know no one will come along and dryfire it while I'm not looking.


That's exactly why I don't leave any of mine strung when I'm not using it.


----------

